# Cheap phone calls to uk - beware



## maggiej (Feb 17, 2011)

I noticed an advert on this site which could be misleading. It asks you to dial 0844 759 9542 for cheap calls to uk. 1p per minute. Tempting isn't it? Recognising 0844 as a premium rate telephone number in UK - I double checked. 0844 is! Go to Wikipedia and it will explain how people can exploit this. Check again if you've been encouraged to use a programme called 'dialer'. I know no more than this but most things that seem to good to be true usually are.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

maggiej said:


> I noticed an advert on this site which could be misleading. It asks you to dial 0844 759 9542 for cheap calls to uk. 1p per minute. Tempting isn't it? Recognising 0844 as a premium rate telephone number in UK - I double checked. 0844 is! Go to Wikipedia and it will explain how people can exploit this. Check again if you've been encouraged to use a programme called 'dialer'. I know no more than this but most things that seem to good to be true usually are.


It is cheap calls FROM the UK to Cyprus, everyone who calls me uses it and no-one has had a complaint about their phone bills, surely if it's recommended by ExPat Forum it will be above board?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

My family use that as well and are very happy with the savings on their phone bills when calling me from the Uk.
For cheaper calls TO THE UK FROM CYPRUS dial 1018 before the number.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

International CallChecker: finds the cheapest way to call any country


----------

